# Billy goat beards



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

When I bought my two pygmy goats they were supposed to be brothers. And only one of them looks like a true pygmy. One has a beard and one doesn't. They are both a year. U think they may not be full pygmy? And will the one without a beard eventually get one? Or are there only certain breeds that have them? The first pic is the one that doesn't have one and I think he is pygmy. The second is the one with the beard. But he is bigger and more lanky. What do u think he is crossed with?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They don't look stocky to me. I bet they are Pygmy crosses. When were they banded?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's not a true beard. 
A couple of my does have hair growth like that on their chinny chin chins.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a "wisp" not a beard, almost all my girls have one, this is a small beard..... big enough to lead him with!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a doe with a "wisp"


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Another Doe Wisp*



*Buck Beard*


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

They were between 8-12 weeks when they were banded. They were a year old this past April.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh a wisp....never heard of that before. He will be so disappointed when I tell him its not a beard. Lol j/k


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

cteague said:


> When I bought my two pygmy goats they were supposed to be brothers.


They absolutely look like brothers!!!
Even if they aren't 100% pigmy....they are DARLING!

AND just like waddls....some get beards and some don't....male or female.

:book:


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I love my boys! And my girls! Have really spiced up life here on the farm that's for sure.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I need to post a picture of my bucks beard. It starts at the base of his ear stubs (gopher eared Lamancha) and goes down to his chin. The bottom of his beard hangs almost to his knees. I guess he would be described as having sideburns and a beard! He also has bangs that hand down almost to his nose.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would love to see that!!!!!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet he's a cutie


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Little late to the pygmy party here, I would agree these guys look like they could be a pygmy cross. With what I have no idea. I've only ever raised pygmy's. Pygmy's are typically short and stocky (typically not always) Their beards are crazy cute! I have a pygmy doe that has more of a "wisp" too. Not entirely uncommon with pygmy's.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks pygmymom


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's one of our males 







That's our other male


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They appear to have some pygmy in them possibly, but are certainly not a typical, obvious looking pygmy goat. I would bet they are a mix of some sort.

Wethers don't generally get much of a beard...at least pygmies and nigerians don't. And it depends on the individual goat.


----------



## PigmyPower (May 23, 2014)

I love my buck's beard.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Michelle2569 the black goat with the hackles up is so cute! And PigmyPower that is some beard! Lol


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I sometimes wonder if they have fainting goats in them. Billy has kind of did the falling down thing before. He was just a baby and I swooped down to pick him up and I don't know if he thought I was a hawk getting him or what...all four legs came out from under him. Who knows. I love them no matter what!


----------

